
Show HN: Fuzzy Match in Google Sheets with Flookup - chiscript
http://www.getflookup.com
======
chiscript
I'm happy to introduce the HN community to Flookup. I created it to be used to
fuzzy match or lookup text based on percentage or sound similarity. It can
also be used to highlight or delete duplicate content from your spreadsheet. I
hope you enjoy and look forward to receiving your feedback.

